# Fray Update - Sad News



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

It has been reported,on the 2013 Fray blog at Rad Scale Motorsports, that Al Michel passed away from a heart attack after qualifying for the Fray. The Fray individual championship was cancelled in his remembrance. RIP - Big Al!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

RIP Al


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

Sorry for the loss.RIP AL


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

At the awards ceremony he was declared the winner of the individual competition in his honor. He was remembered as a key player for his work behind the scenes at the Fray as well as a fine racer.


----------

